# X-Trail in Canada



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

I'm about to buy an X-Trail in Canada.
I saw the government's fuel consumption sticker on the car but I can't remember the exact figures.
It was something like 7.9 l/100km for highway, and 10.3 l/100km for city.

Does anyone know of any other X-Trail forums on the internet? Other cars have great forums where problems/fixes/hints are discussed.

Also looking for a source for a cargo tray for the X-Trail.
The dealer doesn't have any accessories yet.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

DL500 said:


> I'm about to buy an X-Trail in Canada.
> I saw the government's fuel consumption sticker on the car but I can't remember the exact figures.
> It was something like 7.9 l/100km for highway, and 10.3 l/100km for city.
> 
> ...


Exalta has one, look for him, his from Phillipines (sure i mistook the spelling but in spanish is Filipinas).

If you're looking for accesories like the cargo tray look for them at Nissan in Australia and ask for somebody from there here at the forum if they can get them for you... also check for them at Aussie's dealerships, maybe there's some like the american courtesynissan that can send something from Koala's land.

Other places where Xtrail is sold & you could find some accesories are Phillipines (of course) & Singapore.

Good luck & when you already have them, I'll ask something about the radio, (I've problems tuning AM stations, 'cause they are using the European protocoll skiping each 9mhz instead of North America's each 10mhz)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Photos, photos.....


































MY 97 SENTRA, MY FATHER'S 98 ALTIMA & MY MOTHER'S 2004 X-TRAIL


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

*Forums and AM radio*



manuelga said:


> Good luck & when you already have them, I'll ask something about the radio, (I've problems tuning AM stations, 'cause they are using the European protocoll skiping each 9mhz instead of North America's each 10mhz)


Thanks Manuelga. I hope to find a great X-Trail forum or else maybe I'll have to start one (not likely though).

I'll look into the AM radio problem and let you know.
It worries me because the X-Trail is only in Canada and Mexico. Hope they did not forget to update the AM radio in Canada because the car is not sold in the USA.

That is my biggest concern, will the X-Trail here have a limited life because there is no huge USA market and the X-Trail might change platforms soon (based on Altima?).
I think the Altima is due to change in 2006?

Thank You


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

DL500 said:


> Thanks Manuelga. I hope to find a great X-Trail forum or else maybe I'll have to start one (not likely though).
> 
> I'll look into the AM radio problem and let you know.
> It worries me because the X-Trail is only in Canada and Mexico. Hope they did not forget to update the AM radio in Canada because the car is not sold in the USA.
> ...


I guess the problem with the radio is just that the handbook of the car is in Spanish more Spain focused instead of Mexico, I hope the Canadian is much local focused and explains how to do the change of tuning intervals.

Maybe the X-Trail is Nissan's car sold in most countries, it's present in almost any country where Nissan is present (except USA  ) I guess market problems or maybe the production capacity is not enough for USA market so they decided to sold at smaller markets ooooor.... maybe they are "testing the market" at Canada.

Here they are sold as tortillas jejejejejjjejejejejejjeje

I think this car won't change for a while, it's kindda classic & they have changed some things like the central console, A/C controls, radio, instruments, etc. & some minor exterior changes, eventough it changes, you'll have one of the better light-SUV's sold worldwide.

I guess it's not Altima based, Altima's were a USA Design (California) & X-Trail is a Japanese Design.

When they're available at the dealership there at Canada, go and open the hood and look at the central bottom of the firewall, it's a large tunnel for the AWD, (it's more evident in the FWD one) if I could, I'll take a pic.

It share the engine with Altimas & Sentras but it's a little bit more powerfull, I guess because the air intake is better positioned because of the larger space under the hood. Again, I'll take pics later.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

manuelga said:


> Photos, photos.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only pics here are mines so.... I guess we need more Xtrail pics


----------

